# Elon Musk on the Joe Rogan Experience, Round 2 (2020-05-07)



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I've only watched the first 90 minutes of this two-hour-long video,.
Warning: it is a *painful* interview. Not a whole lot of substance, and Elon didn't really seem to want to go off on too many tangents by himself.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

I enjoy listening to him speak. Genius or whatever one calls it, is fascinating to understand how his brain works. He has some good points and the rest is personal view.
I ignore what some of us think is weird and a better headline for articles. When he goes off into the weeds, whatever. That’s the brain working over time. Like deep reflection. For example his idea of selling his house. He owns other homes too which it seems no one wrote about. Better to write articles that he is going nuts and selling his home! Up to him if he wants to rent let him rent. Maybe he wants his income to go into his companies. It’s all about brain cycles! Break down the percentage of your brain. I mean who does that?! Anyway, I’m enjoying this interview.


----------

